# How 'bout a 4th of July Flag thread?



## wvdawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Please add your flag shots here.  Have a happy and safe holiday!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Great shot Dennis!  Have a great 4th!


----------



## leo (Jul 4, 2013)

Fine flag capture dawg, background works too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2013)

Mines a little different.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Hoss (Jul 4, 2013)

Great shots.  Happy 4th of July to all.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mines a little different.



I like it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2013)

The weapons that helped us forge this nation. Pardons because I don`t have a flag in the picture.  


Happy Indepence Day!!


----------



## BuckMKII (Jul 4, 2013)

Great thread!




Untitled by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Jeff Davis County War Memorial by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Killed or MIA by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## BuckMKII (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm bumping this one back to the top!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome shot Nic - wouldn't be a flag without those!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic shots Buck - you really captured the spirit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome shot Nic - wouldn't be a flag without those!





Thanks! And thanks to Briarpatch for the fancy work to make it look that good.

Happy Independence Day to all of you!


----------



## leo (Jul 4, 2013)

*Contribution from my past*

Here is an old "flag" pic (LATE 60'S-EARLY 70'S), from my files, of the USS Menhaden SS 377 Returning to San Diego after a 7 mo. deployment to the Western Pacific. 

I'm the one on the left in the "Suit" .... haven't changed much have I Hoss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The weapons that helped us forge this nation. Pardons because I don`t have a flag in the picture.
> 
> 
> Happy Indepedence Day!!


Speaks volumes. Great pic Nic.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Leo - thank you for sharing a piece of your past and for your service as well!  Awesome shot!  Can't imagine living in one of those for extended periods.  Happy 4th sir!
DJ


----------



## carver (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jul 4, 2013)

BuckMKII said:


> Great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome photos. Love the middle one.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 4, 2013)

here's mine. Happy 4th


----------



## duckndog (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't have any recent shots, but found these older ones I took years ago at an air show.






Not a flag, but definitely screams "Freedom".


----------



## Scotsman (Jul 4, 2013)

Here in the NW section of Georgia, our small town of Ringgold puts out over 900 flags twice a year. They remain in place for over a week during Memorial Day and again for Veterans Day. They line the roads all over town and it is an amazing sight to see. Although this massive showing is not on display for the 4th, these photos are appropriate. 

Ringgold Depot.


----------



## leo (Jul 5, 2013)

Some very nice Independence Day shots (clap)


----------



## rip18 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicely shot & shared; nicely shot & shared.


----------

